# Est il possible de savoir quels sites sont visités ?



## diboutra (10 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Je voulais savoir s'il était possible de savoir quels sites ont été visités sur la connexion internet du domicile, en récupérant peut être des fichiers ou autres sur ma livebox ? Je vous demande ça car entre les jeunes de la maison, et les amis qui se connectent à tout va, je me retrouve avec des merdes sur mon mac et j'aimerais bien surveiller un minimum tout ça... 
Je ne parle évidemment pas de récupérer les mots de passe ou autre, mais simple d'avoir un accès aux listes des sites visités sur ma connexion domestique......

Merci par avance pour vos réponses !

Sylvain


----------



## schwebb (10 Juillet 2009)

Hello,

De quelles «*merdes*» parles-tu? Pas (encore) de virus pour Mac à ce jour. 

Je ne sais pas si on peut accéder à un historique via la box, mais il y a une solution toute simple pour que ça n'arrive plus: le contrôle parental (accessible via les préférences système). Et puis, chacun sa session et ses mdp.


----------



## ntx (11 Juillet 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Et puis, chacun sa session et ses mdp.


+1
1 utilisateur = 1 session utilisateur
Sur les sessions des enfants, activation du contrôle parental
La session admin n'est utilisée que pour la maintenance du système
Activation systématique du pare-feu et désactivation des différentes formes de partage dans les préférences système.

Et comme cela les risques sont très limités.


----------



## diboutra (11 Juillet 2009)

Malheureusement je suis le seul sous mac (macbook 2007) et les autres sur pc XP (dont un relié directement en éthernet).... Donc les contrôles parentaux et autres, dur dur de le mettre en place, surtout que ça commence à être de grands enfants... ! 

Avant d'avoir une livebox, j'avais un modem routeur netgear qui me permettait d'avoir un accès aux fichiers logs et historiques, mais depuis, je n'y arrive plus...
N'existerait il pas un moyen de récuperer celui de la livebox ou un programme que je pourrais installer sur mon mac ?


----------



## twinworld (11 Juillet 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Et puis, chacun sa session et ses mdp.





ntx a dit:


> +1
> 1 utilisateur = 1 session utilisateur
> Sur les sessions des enfants, activation du contrôle parental


j'admets que c'était confus, j'ai hésité à proposer cette solution aussi. Mais je n'arrivais pas trop à déterminer si le premier post parlaient de contrôles de connexions via des ordis différents, où s'il parlait d'utilisation du même Mac. En relisant, j'ai pensé que c'était plus probable que ce soit des connexions d'ordis différents (ce qui s'avère être le cas). Comme j'ai pas de box à la maison, je sais pas s'il est possible d'accéder aux historiques de connexion de cette bête-là


----------

